# Synchronisation Numbers iPad-Mac via iCloud



## SCCL (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,

Voilà , tout est dans le titre :
J'essaye vainement de synchroniser mes dossiers Numbers sur Mac avec Numbers Ipad via Icloud , mais malheureusement sans succès.
J'ai beau lire l'aide Numbers , rien y fait . J'ai essayé via Partage , Exporter , ...
Je me retrouve toujours avec une nouvelle version sur l'Ipad 
La seul solution qui marche est via le site Iwork (qui doit être supprimé à la fin du mois , je crois ? )
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliquer la méthode pour qu'un fichier Numbers se synchronise entre l'Ipad et le Mac sans autres manipulations ( comme le fait Calendrier , notes , ...)
Soit je suis une b.... (ce qui est possible  ), soit ce n'est pas très bien expliqué , soit alors tout n'est pas mis bien en place comme pour la dictée vocale qui a mis un certain temps pour qu'elle soit opérationnelle ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## SCCL (27 Juillet 2012)

Détail qui a son importance , je suis sous mountain lion 
Désolé pour le manque de précision


----------



## Clo83 (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans le même cas, impossible de synchroniser numbers entre l'iPad et l'iMac 
j'attends la réponse avec intérêt....je n'ai pas encore installé moutain Lion, mais cela date d'avant, donc ça doit pas venir de là.
merci...


----------



## Alice (30 Août 2012)

J'ai lu le premier Post avec interet, c'est exactement ma problématique.
Qui veut bien avoir la patience de nous expliquer?


----------



## etxe (27 Janvier 2013)

SCCL a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> Voilà , tout est dans le titre :
> J'essaye vainement de synchroniser mes dossiers Numbers sur Mac avec Numbers Ipad via Icloud , mais malheureusement sans succès.
> ...



Bonsoir,
Avez vous résolu votre probleme de synchro de Numbers entre Mac et iPad/iPhone ?
J'ai passé hier plus de 3 h avec la hotline d'apple et la question demeure !
merci de votre réponse


----------



## Alice (28 Janvier 2013)

etxe a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Avez vous résolu votre probleme de synchro de Numbers entre Mac et iPad/iPhone ?
> J'ai passé hier plus de 3 h avec la hotline d'apple et la question demeure !
> merci de votre réponse




Il semble vraiment que la problematique existe toujours.
Je m'etais promis de m'y pencher, mais par manque de temps, j'ai opté pour la facilité: drop box, là, c'est simple, on retrouve les dossiers en consultation sur toute iMachine, donc partage facile, mais bon courage pour modifier un dossier Numbers ouvert ds DropBox sur un iphone...
Qui veut bien nous expliquer, ou nous filer un lien?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2013)

Pour qu'un un fichier Numbers se synchronise entre le Mac et l'iPad, il faut l'enregistrer dans iCloud.


----------



## etxe (29 Janvier 2013)

Synchro via iCloud: mais c'est là tout le problème ! Les autres applications (notes, contacts, flux de photo...) sont bien prises en compte ! Sauf Numbers et peut-être Page, mais je n'utilise pas cette dernière appli .


----------



## fabmic (7 Octobre 2013)

bonjour à tous

Alors voilà je vois que le temps passe et que les problèmes restent les mêmes, mais cette fois j'ai peut être un élément de réponse. En effet pour que le partage se fasse sans problème entre imac/ipad/iphone, il faut que le document numbers ( et j'imagine que pour les autres c'est pareil) soit créer dans Icloud et non sur mon mac.

je cite:

: : OS X facile : : iCloud

"Documents dans le nuage"
Certaines applications prennent en charge cette fonction "Documents dans le nuage". C'est le cas des trois logiciels "iWork" (Keynote, Pages et Numbers), mais également, depuis MOUNTAIN LION, d'autres applications comme "TextEdit" ou "Aperçu" notamment (voir astuces "iWork", "Keynote", "TextEdit" et "Aperçu").

Les documents créés avec ces applications depuis votre Mac (en choisissant de les créer dans "iCloud" et non pas "Sur mon Mac") peuvent donc être automatiquement envoyés vers le nuage ainsi que sur tous vos autres iDevices... et vice-versa (vous pouvez aussi créer et ouvrir des documents directement depuis votre iDevice). Plus besoin de synchronisation.


Voilà j'espère vous avoir un peu aider

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h11 ----------

Par contre inconvénient comme numbers est TOUJOURS en béta sur icloud toutes les fonctions ne sont pas dispo (menu déroulant sur une cellule par exemple) donc mon document n'est pas utilisable sur icloud


----------



## Alice (14 Octobre 2013)

Merci FabMic, effectivement les choses s'améliorent, mais on est encore pas au bout pour une synchro parfaite
à Suivre


----------

